# Need advice on which knot for surf casting heavy weights



## knightwinder (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm hoping I don't lose any bait casting out, but IT has happened before. However, I realize how important the *right knot is for the right application.* In the case of surf casting and pier casting (newbie), I don't know what knot to use for *my 8' and 10' casting rods. I plan on using 2-4 oz. weights plus shrimp or cut bait*. I will probably use both a fishfinder Rig and a stationary rig to cast with. i could really use some sound advise with this situation, especially which knot to use. _Thanks_ guys and gals.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey fellow Buckeye ...looks like we have the makings of the first "Central Ohio Distance Casting Club" opcorn: . I have been using the Improved Clinch, and the Palomar knots with no problems on any weights I've been using. What you need to do is match your shock leader to the weight your casting. That probably has more to do with not snapping off then which fishing knot you use (though everyone has their favorite knot).


----------



## knightwinder (Jun 7, 2007)

] Very good to hear from a fellow Buckeye! Ok. That is something that I did not know, About "matching up" as you say.
I am using a 20 or 30 lb. leader. So what kind of weight should I use? I will be probably be using shrimp and whiting for bait, with octopus circle hooks #1 and shiner hooks # 3 as well. What is your advise for surf fishing of murrells Inlet or surfside beach? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

http://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/knot5.html


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

10lb test/oz of weight

So if you are throwing 4nbait, you should have at least a #40 shock leader. Shock leader should be the length of your rod plus a few wraps around the spool.

Just :--| regurgitating all the good info everyone has shared with me over the past couple of years. This place is a wealth of knowledge, and lots of good people on here...you'll be glad you found P&S :fishing: 

P.S. I'm only about 25 min outside of the 270 outerbelt...we should get together and do some casting practice


----------



## knightwinder (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank You for sharing Redhorse. I have just got back from the Myrtle beach area and Murrell's Inlet. I had a great time. I caught a couple small croakers and got to see someone catch a 9 pound King fish. That was at the Garden city pier. Nice pier and full of locals that know how to land em. That was really nice to see that King fish being pulled in! I learned a lot while down there and picked up all the proper rigs and set ups that I need for the next trip, which might be in September. I will need more practice distance casting for sure. But I would like to know how and where is the good fishing at in southern Ohio?


----------



## knightwinder (Jun 7, 2007)

FishinAddiction said:


> http://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/knot5.html


Thanks FishinAddiction for the great knot page!Thumbs ups!


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*great knot information*

This month's saltwater sportsman had an awesome article ranking quite a few knots..


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

knightwinder said:


> Thanks FishinAddiction for the great knot page!Thumbs ups!


anytime bro! good luck and welcome:beer:


----------



## Fish'n Critter (Sep 22, 2006)

*20 lb = 40lb shock*

I use 40 lb Ande and I put on about 2 lengths of my rod!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

word of advice........make sure that your leader is FLOUROCARBON!


----------



## knightwinder (Jun 7, 2007)

FishinAddiction said:


> word of advice........make sure that your leader is FLOUROCARBON!


 Now i did not consider that. But i will from now on. THX again.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

you got it


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Jmho*



knightwinder said:


> Now i did not consider that. But i will from now on. THX again.


But if all you are talking about is a shock leader then using fluro is a waste of money. I use fluro when going to my jig or other lure because fluro is basically invisible, your shock is going to be tied to a hook leader any way. No reason IMO of using something that cost 3-4 times as much as a regular leader brand.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

there are many more reasons other than invisibility that come into play when using Flourocarbon and if you hand tie you own rigs in flouro, then it very well can make the difference......IMHO...I'll take any little edge I can get......with so few shots at a trophy fish over the course of a lifetime, why leave anything to chance?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

what advantage does flourocarbon have for you shock leader, FA?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

The time I use flouro when soaking bait is the 3-5 inches between the swivel and hook on a striper/drum rig


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

FishinAddiction said:


> there are many more reasons other than invisibility that come into play when using Flourocarbon and if you hand tie you own rigs in flouro, then it very well can make the difference......IMHO...I'll take any little edge I can get......with so few shots at a trophy fish over the course of a lifetime, why leave anything to chance?


What other advantages are you talking about? Abrasion resistance? Mute point as I replace my shock leader before every trip and if I blow up, new shock,nicked from a shell, new shock. Like you said why leave anything to chance. If I was to do that with fluro I would spend over $200 a year in shock where I can get by with a $12 spool of Moi Moi that last me a whole year. Not saying my way is right and yours is wrong but I can't afford to spend that much on shock and with replacing the shock as often as I do I reduce the risk of losing that fish of a lifetime.JMHO


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

agree to disagree


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

what advantage does flourocarbon have for your shock leader, FA?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i like it because i spend more money on it therefore I have to catch more and bigger fish right?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

FishinAddiction said:


> agree to disagree





Dr. Bubba said:


> what advantage does flourocarbon have for your shock leader, FA?





FishinAddiction said:


> i like it because i spend more money on it therefore I have to catch more and bigger fish right?


So, do you not know or do you need some time to go read another board to find the answer to why you prefer it and the advantages it has over regular mono? OK that was a loaded question,,, but I would like to know where you can find fluro over 20# test. I have searched everywhere so I can find out how much it cost but haven't found a site that carries 50# fluro.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Cdog said:


> So, do you not know or do you need some time to go read another board to find the answer to why you prefer it and the advantages it has over regular mono? OK that was a loaded question,,, but I would like to know where you can find fluro over 20# test. I have searched everywhere so I can find out how much it cost but haven't found a site that carries 50# fluro.



OK - i also don't see any purpose in a flouro shock but i have to correct this - I use flouro for my trace snelled to the hook and I use 80lb flouro for that. 

So I just have to point out that you can get flouro in almost any lb strength you want.... 50, 60, 80, 100lb whatever. 

Cabelas, for instance carries it up to 300lb test:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=seagaur&noImage=0

Incidently, 50lb test seagaur flouro is $20 for 25 yards.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

trowpa said:


> OK - i also don't see any purpose in a flouro shock but i have to correct this - I use flouro for my trace snelled to the hook and I use 80lb flouro for that.
> 
> So I just have to point out that you can get flouro in almost any lb strength you want.... 50, 60, 80, 100lb whatever.
> 
> ...


Thanks trowpa, I did a google search earlier and somehow missed cabels's.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I buy 30 50 and 80 from Green Top every year.


----------



## Tippet (Jul 3, 2007)

Floro has the same refractive index as water, so it's invisible. That's about the only advantage I know of. It's not very sift, and not very abrasion resistant. But it's frikken invisible. The fish can't see it, but if you go too heavy they can see the bait not acting as if it was in free-fall.

By the way I can go down to the bait shop on the corner and get whatever size floro I want, from #2 up to about #150. Get Seaguar, they inveted the stuff.

But what is this shock-leader thing you speak of? Why do I need one and for that matter, how do you people rig your lines from spool to hook & sinker?

PS: To answer the original question, a palomar knot.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Tippet,

Do a search on the site for shock leader…..

But, generally speaking, it is a leader that absorbs the shock of casting weights of 4 oz and higher. We do a lot of casting of weights between 5 and 10 oz. For example, if you are using 17-20lb line to cast these sorts of weights, you’ll want a 50lb shock leader that makes a few wraps onto your spool. It’s a safety thing, particularly for the folks around you!

I can't see any reason why one would need to use floro for a shock leader....IMHO.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Cdog,*

you are correct. THERE IS NO ADVANTAGE TO FLORO FOR A SHOCKER. FA has a terminal dose of H.I.T.A.D. You are whipping a dead horse. wdbrand.


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

*dumb reply*



wdbrand said:


> you are correct. THERE IS NO ADVANTAGE TO FLORO FOR A SHOCKER. FA has a terminal dose of H.I.T.A.D. You are whipping a dead horse. wdbrand.


wdbrand, So am I to assume if I am using 50lb. fluorocarbon, I can use 50lb. mono? It never occurred to me. I was taught the 10.1 rule as a shocker using flourocarbon, when I could be saving alot of $ using MONO??? 
p.s. WHAT DOES "H.I.T.A.D. STAND FOR? JUST CURIOUS? THANK YOU & ALL WHO HAVE SHARED THIS. Stevie:fishing:


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

*knots....*

to further answer your question...

some say 10lb/oz of weight....

I use 50 lb mono with 17# running line with no problems.

Double running line using Spider/Bimini/ or even surgeons

tie the leader to the doubled line using one of the following; double Uni(my favorite), Improved Albright(my least favorite), blood knot etc.
There is a bunch more, slim beauty etc...


Make sure the leader wraps around the spool 3-4 times with the appropriate line drop for casting allowed first...

some rich folks use flouro, there is regular leader material non-flouro, and plain ol mono. I keep a spool of 50# Ande with me.

learn a few knots, use the ones you can tie in the dark on a windy beach...


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

*I all breaks down to confidence*

Whatever you feel is gonna work best for you, stick with it. If you see something that you think will improve your odds, try it. Every one has their "go to" favorites, don't be afraid to ask questions and experiment.

I've been fishin for forty years, learn new stuff all the time. Some I like, some I don't.

Thanks


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Cdog said:


> So, do you not know or do you need some time to go read another board to find the answer to why you prefer it and the advantages it has over regular mono?



*Ouch, now that was brutal.*


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

I see absolutely no reason to use fluro for shocker . those casters that did try it found out it was actually dangerous . It doesn't behave like mono , it knots poorly and is subject to mysterious crackoffs .
Be safe use mono .


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

OBX_Nomad said:


> *Ouch, now that was brutal.*


Coming from you, Thanks!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Coming from you, Thanks!


LOLopcorn:


----------

